# Wie funktioniert Downsampling genau?



## Pixelkeeper (16. Juli 2013)

Also ich kenn mich ja doch schon ein wenig mit der Materie aus, aber da ist in einem anderen Thread gerade die Frage aufgetaucht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/284525-downsampling-fehlfunktion.html

Jetzt die Frage, wo wird das Signal von der nativen Auflösung auf die Ausgabeauflösung konvertiert?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



OctoCore schrieb:


> Man muss nicht zwingend krampfhaft Hz-Werte anpassen, idR klappt das super mit "Automatisch" (bei mir mit eingestellter seitengetreuer Interpolation durch die Grafikkarte), wenn auch zugegebenmaßen nicht mit jedem Treiber (über die 3000er-Grenze gehts aber praktisch immer) - schließlich bekommt der Monitor ja am Ende eh nur seine nativen 1680 x 1050 mit 60 Hz von der Grafikkarte.


 
Ich würde mal genau das Gegenteil behaupten, sonst würde absolut jeder Monitor jedes beliebige DS mit 60Hz abspielen.

*Sorry für die Bemerkung vorhin*

Also... Ich habe in verschiedenen Quellen das selbe gelesen (Grafikkarte staucht das Bild wieder zusammen), aber das wiederspricht meinen eigenen versuchen.

Folgendes Equipment kommt bei mit zum Einsatz:

2x GTX 670 FTW+
HP zr30w (2560x1600@60Hz) @ Displayport 1.1 (Fehler korrigiert, DP 1.4 gibt es nicht)
Asus VH242 (1920x1080@60Hz) @ HDMI x.x
Sony VPL-HW15 (Highend Beamer) (1920x1080@60Hz) @ HDMI 1.3

HP zr30w:
Der HP ist einer der wenigen überhaupt existierenden Monitore OHNE Scaler, also da ist kein Chip der irgendwie das Bild noch zwischendurch verarbeitet. Das spezielle daran ist, dass der Monitor dadurch nur mit genau zwei Signalen überhaupt ein Bild darstellen kann 1.) 2560x1600@60Hz 2.) 1280x800@60Hz.
Mit diesem Monitor ist überhaupt kein DS möglich, genau aus diesem Grund. Obwohl die Grafikkarte und der Displayportstandart höhere Auflösungen unterstützen.

Asus VH242:
Mit dem liegt gut 2.25x SSAA drin (2880x1620@60Hz), danach ist Schluss.

Sony VPL-HW15:
Mit dem das selbe wie beim Asus, habe aber auch nicht mehr getestet.

Also wenn die Graka die eigentliche Arbeit vom "Zusammenstauchen" macht, dann müsste auf meinem HP 30" das auch gehen, jedoch geht das nur mit niedrigenen Auflösungen und nicht mit höheren.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Juli 2013)

Also der technische Hintergrund von Downsampling würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Ich habe sogar mal einem Nvidia Staff die Frage gestellt, was das Anheben des Pixeltaktes wirklich bewirkt (das wusste in einer DS Ausgabe nicht mal PCGH und hat das auch so abgedruckt), und habe keine Antwort erhalten. 

Zum Downsampling selbst: Jeder Monitor packt eine gewisse Auflösung bei einer gewissen Bildwiederholfrequenz. In der Regel haben viele FullHD Monitore (bzw. wahrsch.deren Ansteuerungen) noch Potenzial nach oben.
Das Potenzial kann man entweder dann durch Downsampling nutzen, oder durch ein Anheben der Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Das DS Potenzial kann außerdem durch ein Anheben des Pixeltaktes eventuell noch leicht erhöht werden.
Wenn das Potenzial @ Werksbildwiederholfrequenz ausgeschöpft ist, hilft höchstens noch ein Herabsetzen der Bildwiederholfrequenz.

Bei den WQHD Monitoren ist es ähnlich wie bei 144 Hz Monitoren, da ist die Komponente (von der ich vermute, dass es die Ansteuerung ist) schon im Werkszustand nahe am Limit.
Deshalb kann man dort in der Regel Downsampling@ Werksbildwiederholfrequenz rausholen.
So haben die meisten VG278H, von deren Downsamplinglimit ich weiß, in etwa 2880x1620@ 80 Hz geschafft.
@ 120 Hz war kein Downsampling möglich.

P.S. Mein Samsung FullHD Monitor packt auch 2880x1620@ 60 Hz, ein Herabsetzen der Bildwiederholfrequenz kommt für mich jedoch nicht in Frage, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob überhaupst 3820x2160 drin wäre.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2013)

Kommt halt immer auf dem Monitor an was er packt und was nicht. Man kann auch höhere Auflösungen fahren aber wenn das Bild Schwarz wird&bleibt hilft meist nur ein herabsetzen der hz. Der Sinn von Downsampling (wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe mr.4EvEr) liegt darin, das bestimmte Spiele einfach keine Möglichkeit bietet die Qualität bzw Texturen zu optimieren und dadurch unschöne Kanten oder Geflacker entstehen. Mit Downsampling hat man dann die Möglichkeit genau dies zu vermeiden bzw zu verringern

In einigen Spielen bringt dies jedoch nichts weil man in den Settings Kantenglättung etc einstellen kann. Des weiteren wird eine Potente Karte benötigt um in Games auch entsprechende FPS zu bekommen. Ich fahre bei PES2013 mit Downsampling und der Unterschied ist enorm, jedoch hat das game nicht wirklich Hohe Anforderungen und ist somit auch locker machbar. Bei aktuellen AMD HD Grafikkarten kann man sogar Kantenglättung etc in einem Spiel erzwingen und muss sich nicht mit der Einstellungsproblematik der Auflösung herum ärgern


----------



## Pixelkeeper (16. Juli 2013)

Danke für deinen Beitrag.

Zur Ursprünglichen Frage, das Signal muss doch in voller Auflösung ausgegeben werden, weil sonst dürfte es gar keinen Flaschenhals geben.

Wenn die Aussage korrekt ist, dass die Graka immer ein Bild in der nativen Auflösung ausgibt, als beispiel 1080p60 obwohl DS mit Faktor 1.5 betrieben wird (was 2.25 SSAA entspricht) also 2880x1620@60Hz dann würde auch alles höhere ohne Probleme funktionieren weil es eigentlich nirgendwo eine Limitierung gibt. Als Beispiel gibt es bei Crysis1 die Möglichkeit die Auflösung per Konsole anzupassen, da hatte ich keine Probleme das Spiel mit SSAA zu betreiben (3840x2160). Nächstes Beispiel ist Tomb Raider, da gibt es im Spiel die SSAA Einstellungen die 2xSSAA = DS mit Faktor 1.41x (2715x1527) entspricht und 4xSSAA was DS mit Faktor 2x (3840x2160) entspricht. Beide Funktionieren auf allen Wiedergabegeräten die man sich vorstellen kann, da dort wirklich ein natives Signal (1080p60) ausgeben weil es vorher runtergerechnet wurde (3840x2160@60Hz -> 1920x1080@60Hz).

Also sind eigentlich nur zwei Optionen die bleiben, erstmal ist durch die Anschlussmethode die Bandbreite limitiert und/oder der Scaler des Wiedergabegeräts wird überfordert.

Was interessant ist, ist der Fakt dass es Leute gibt mit 120Hz Monitoren die 3840x2160@60Hz betreiben konnten, das Interessante daran ist, dass weder DualLink-DVI, HDMI 1.4a oder Displayport 1.1 das offiziell unterstützen.

Stimmt ihr nicht auch zu, dass bei DS also das Signal voll übertragen wird und nicht auf die native Auflösung von der Grafikkarte gerechnet wird?

--Falsche Auflösung bei 2xSSAA korrigiert.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Juli 2013)

Downsampling wird meines Wissens nach von der Grafikkarte wieder bevor das Bild ausgegeben wird heruntergerechnet, was bleibt sind eben die schärferen Texturen und Kanten.
Downsampling ist sozusagen ein guter Kantenglättungsersatz.
Wo genau dann der limitierende Faktor liegt, weiß ich nicht, da könntest du mal Superwip anschreiben, der versteht von Paneltechniken usw. deutlich mehr als ich.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2013)

Kommt zudem auch immer auf die Grafikkarte an. Meine HD7870 könnte "wenn der Monitor mitspielt" Maximal 2560x1600 wiedergeben und alles darüber müsste ich wohl mit entsprechenden absenken der hz erzwingen. Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht 100% sicher sondern ist lediglich eine Vermutung


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Juli 2013)

CyberdyneSystem schrieb:


> Kommt zudem auch immer auf die Grafikkarte an. Meine HD7870 könnte "wenn der Monitor mitspielt" Maximal 2560x1600 wiedergeben und alles darüber müsste ich wohl mit entsprechenden absenken der hz erzwingen. Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht 100% sicher sondern ist lediglich eine Vermutung


 
Nein, dass Downsampling wird nicht von der Grafikkarte limitiert. Die Grafikkarte kann maximal 2560x1600 als native Auflösung wiedergeben, das ist völlig unabhängig vom Downsampling.
Die maximale native Auflösung meiner GTX560 liegt auch bei 2560x1600 und ich kann trotzdessen Downsampling mit 2880x1620@ 60 Hz betreiben. 
Falls euch der technische Hintergrund von Downsampling wirklich so sehr interessiert, dann könnt ihr ja einfach mal Superwip anschreiben.


----------



## soth (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Auflösung von der Grafikkarte wieder "heruntergesetzt" werden würde, würde weder der Monitor, noch die Verbindung limitieren. 
Das mit selber Hardware (im PC) und Software aber unterschiedliche Ergebnisse an unterschiedlichen Monitoren erzielt werden, spricht dafür das die volle Auflösung bei entsprechender Bildfrequenz übertragen wird.
Dafür spricht auch die Fehlermeldung meines LG, die den Dienst mit der Meldung AUS. DVISPECIFICATIONF (heißt wohl außerhalb der DVI Spezifikation) quittiert.

Wird die Auflösung nur innerhalb des Spiels erhöht -also nicht über den Treiber, sollte theoretisch die Grafikkarte das Signal vorher wieder auf die Ausgabeauflösung "herunterstauchen".


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Wenn die Auflösung von der Grafikkarte wieder "heruntergesetzt" werden würde, würde weder der Monitor, noch die Verbindung limitieren.
> Das mit selber Hardware (im PC) und Software aber unterschiedliche Ergebnisse an unterschiedlichen Monitoren erzielt werden, spricht dafür das die volle Auflösung bei entsprechender Bildfrequenz übertragen wird.
> Dafür spricht auch die Fehlermeldung meines LG, die den Dienst mit der Meldung AUS. DVISPECIFICATIONF (heißt wohl außerhalb der DVI Spezifikation) quittiert.
> 
> Wird die Auflösung nur innerhalb des Spiels erhöht -also nicht über den Treiber, sollte theoretisch die Grafikkarte das Signal vorher wieder auf die Ausgabeauflösung "herunterstauchen".


 
Und wie erklärst du dir dann, dass ich mir auf dem Desktop 2880x1620 über HDMI anzeigen lassen kann?
Seid wann hast du nen LG? Du hast doch gesagt, dass der 24EB23PY der erste LG ist, der dich überzeugen konnte. Lol. 
Aber es stimmt, ingame wirken genauso wie auf dem Desktop die Schriften des Chatfensters viel kleiner, aber wie kann dann HDMI 2880x1620@ 60 Hz übertragen.


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2013)

Downsampling ist ein Monitorfeature. Der Bildschirm wird angesteuert als hätte er eine höhere Auflösung, ein DSP im Monitor rechnet das Bild dann auf eine geringere Auflösung herunter.

Damit unterscheidet sich Downsampling von Supersampling bei dem das Bild bereits in der Grafikkarte wieder heruntergerechnet wird- für Supersampling muss der Monitor keine besonderen Fähigkeiten mitbringen, das Ergebnis ist (fast) das gleiche.

Wie wohl offensichtlich ist kann man mit Downsampling insbesondere bei hohen Auflösungen recht schnell an die Grenzen von DVI stoßen, ein 60Hz Monitor mit 1920x1200 reizt etwa Single-Link DVI bereits im Normalbetrieb schon fast aus, das selbe gilt für einen 1920x1080er Monitor mit 144Hz oder einen 2560x1600er Monitor mit 60Hz und Dual-Link DVI. Der Monitor aber auch das Kabel und der DVI Controller der Grafikkarte werden daher schnell außerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben und die Anforderungen an diese steigen, da es sonst zu Bildfehlern kommen kann oder schlicht nichtmehr funktioniert.

Ach ja... Downsampling kann den Inputlag erhöhen.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

@Superwip

Danke vielmals.

Das deckt sich mit allen meinen Beochbachtungen, woher hast du dir die Infos beschafft?

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## zeta75 (17. Juli 2013)

hi zusammen,
habe mich erst kurz  auch mal in Downsampling reingelesen.Also in dem Bereich absoluter Nichtblicker
Habe meinen Monitor jetzt ersteinmal auf 2880/1620 ,  Gesamtzahl Pixel 2800,BWrate 60Hz  eingestellt. Nun ist ja beschrieben das DS in Games mit DX10/11 nicht ohne weiteres Möglich ist.Wenn ich Battlefield3 als Beispiel mit 2880.....  spiele ,"sample ich dann down" oder Spiele ich einfach nur in einer exterm hohen Auflösung?
dANKE


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2013)

> woher hast du dir die Infos beschafft?


 
Auf Basis der Funktionsweise von DVI, Grafikkarten und Displaycontrollern zusammengereimt. Ich kann dir weder eine Quelle nennen noch für die Informationen garantieren (ich bin mir jedoch ziemlich sicher das ich richtig liege).



> hi zusammen,
> habe mich erst kurz auch mal in Downsampling reingelesen.Also in dem Bereich absoluter Nichtblicker
> Habe meinen Monitor jetzt ersteinmal auf 2880/1620 , Gesamtzahl Pixel 2400,BWrate 60Hz eingestellt. Nun ist ja beschrieben das DS in Games mit DX10/11 nicht ohne weiteres Möglich ist.Wenn ich Battlefield3 als Beispiel mit 2880..... spiele ,"sample ich dann down" oder Spiele ich einfach nur in einer exterm hohen Auflösung?
> dANKE


 
Den Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung ansteuern als er darstellen kann... das ist Downsampling. Probleme mit DX sollte es eigentlich nicht geben, Softwareprobleme gibt es höchstens wenn ein Spiel die angepeilte Auflösung nicht unterstützt.


----------



## zeta75 (17. Juli 2013)

> Den Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung ansteuern als er darstellen kann... das ist Downsampling. Probleme mit DX sollte es eigentlich nicht geben, Softwareprobleme gibt es höchstens wenn ein Spiel die angepeilte Auflösung nicht unterstützt.


 thx  
Ich schließe meinen Monitor momentan ganz normal mit Hdmi an. Display Port oder Dual Dvi da noch irgend Vorteile?Die Grafikkarte kommt gut ins schnaufen dabei .Heist je höher die Pixel umso mehr geht selbige in Last oder ist das z.B. vom Verhältniss der Pixel zueinander auch abhängig.?


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Auf Basis der Funktionsweise von DVI, Grafikkarten und Displaycontrollern zusammengereimt. Ich kann dir weder eine Quelle nennen noch für die Informationen garantieren (ich bin mir jedoch ziemlich sicher das ich richtig liege).



Soweit war ich eben auch, aber da gabs so viele Trolle die "sicher" waren, dass die GraKa das macht. Meine Schlussfolgerung war eben auch die, dass es nicht sein konnte. Danke, aber ich suche ne "sichere" Quelle um alle die Trolle ruhig zu stellen XD

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Gast12308 (17. Juli 2013)

hmm, dafür das Superwip genau das bestätigt was andere dir bereits versucht hatten zu erklären. Du sagtest immer das jeder Monitor immer die gleiche Downsampling Auflösung schafft (obwohl es je nach Monitor,Grafikkarte unterschiedlich ist) und das ist nun mal nicht korrekt.

Das du diejenigen dann als trolle bezeichnest ist schon irgendwie nicht mehr lustig...


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juli 2013)

Ist definitiv so hier - wird bei NV wirklich von der Graka berechnet und schön brav nativ auf dem Monitor ausgegeben.
Ansonsten wäre es auch der Monitor, der das Downsampling bzw. die Interpolation macht - und ein handelsüblicher 1680x1050/1920x1080-60Hz-Monitor würde von der Bandbreite her schon lange vor einer 3xxx X 2xxx Auflösung mit der weißen Fahne kommen. Ohne aktivierte GPU-Skalierung. Ohne sie kommt man hier und dort auf etwas über 2000 horizontal, da werden die vorhandenen Bandbreiten-Toleranzen bis zum Anschlag ausgeschöpft.
Mit Trollen hat das nix zu tun (das möchte ich mir auch verbitten), es ist so. 

120 Hz-Monitore sind wieder eine ganz andere Baustelle - die haben natürlich eine wesentlich größere Bandbreite, dort kann man auch ohne GPU-Skalierung die Wunschauflösung hinbasteln (zumindest bei manchen).

Der Gag beim DS ist eigentlich, dass es die GPU machen soll - und nicht der Monitor.
Nur wird bei dem Thema fröhlich GPU- und Monitorskalierung durcheinander geworfen.
Die Interpolationsqualität zwischen verschiedenen Monitoren ist auch nicht grade einheitlich - bei GPU-Skalierung schon eher.

AMD-Karten sind auch wieder was Anderes - das Obige bezieht sich ausdrücklich auf NV-Grakas.


----------



## Gast12308 (17. Juli 2013)

Obwohl man bei heutigen AMD Karten DS gar nicht mehr benötigt da man im Treiber alles wunderbar einstellen kann und diese Settings im Game erzwingt. Ist dies bei heutigen Nvidia Karten nicht auch so? meine letzte NV war die GTX260 und dort konnte man im Treiber noch nichts erzwingen (Kantenglättung etc) und man musste mit DS arbeiten wenn ein game keine entsprechende Einstellungen besaß


----------



## Pixelkeeper (18. Juli 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ist definitiv so hier - wird bei NV wirklich von der Graka berechnet und schön brav nativ auf dem Monitor ausgegeben.
> Ansonsten wäre es auch der Monitor, der das Downsampling bzw. die Interpolation macht - und ein handelsüblicher 1680x1050/1920x1080-60Hz-Monitor würde von der Bandbreite her schon lange vor einer 3xxx X 2xxx Auflösung mit der weißen Fahne kommen. Ohne aktivierte GPU-Skalierung. Ohne sie kommt man hier und dort auf etwas über 2000 horizontal, da werden die vorhandenen Bandbreiten-Toleranzen bis zum Anschlag ausgeschöpft.
> Mit Trollen hat das nix zu tun (das möchte ich mir auch verbitten), es ist so.
> 
> ...



Merkst du eigentlich, wenn du dir selbst widersprichst?

Wenn dein Statement, dass die GPU (NV) ein natives (vom Monitor) Signal ausgibt, wieso soll dann eine höhere Bandbreite bei 120Hz Monitoren die über DL-DVI einen Unterschied machen. Wenn dein Statement korrekt wäre, dann würdest du auf jedem Monitor an die selbe Auflösungsgrenze stossen, was schlicht nicht der Fall ist.



			
				CyberdyneSystem schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, dafür das Superwip genau das bestätigt was andere dir bereits versucht hatten zu erklären. Du sagtest immer das jeder Monitor immer die gleiche Downsampling Auflösung schafft (obwohl es je nach Monitor,Grafikkarte unterschiedlich ist) und das ist nun mal nicht korrekt.



Nein, dass mit jedem Monitor immer die gleiche maximale DS Auflösung erreicht wird, habe ich nie behauptet, weil es nicht so ist. Wäre es aber wahr, dass die GPU das Bild skaliert, dann würdet du eben auf jedem Monitor an die selbe Grenze stossen, da dann weder Anbindung (Kabel) noch Monitor (Anschluss, Scaler) eine Rolle bei der ganzen Sache spielen würden.

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr für eure Statements auch mal Quellen nennen könntet, denn meine sind aus eigenen Beobachtungen mit dem Equipment das ich bis jetzt in die Finger bekommen habe.

Nachtrag:

Im PCGH-Downsamplingartikel steht wirklich, dass die GPU es vorher runterrechnet:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...is-2-Update-mit-Geforce-Treiber-29551-817462/

Allerdings ist meine Vermutung immer noch die, dass es nicht sein kann.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Gast12308 (18. Juli 2013)

> Wäre es aber wahr, dass die GPU das Bild skaliert, dann würdet du eben auf jedem Monitor an die selbe Grenze stossen, da dann weder Anbindung (Kabel) noch Monitor (Anschluss, Scaler) eine Rolle bei der ganzen Sache spielen würden.


Wenn die Karte dies jedoch skaliert aber der Monitor (je nach dem welcher es ist) das nicht schafft, was dann? . Jeder Monitor reagiert unterschiedlich, das schreibst du doch selbst und hast mich wegen dieser aussage (die du selbst bestätigst) gebeten mich daraus zu halten weil ich keine Ahnung hätte...



> Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr für eure Statements auch mal Quellen nennen könntet, denn meine sind aus eigenen Beobachtungen mit dem Equipment das ich bis jetzt in die Finger bekommen habe.


da fehlt der Abschluss deines Satzes 
Du kannst aber doch selbst keine seriöse quellen nennen aber forderst es von anderen? Im übrigen sagen *meine Erfahrungen* *mit meinem Equipment* das genauere Gegenteil * was du mit deinem Equipment* erfahren hast.

was sagt uns das nun?


----------



## soth (18. Juli 2013)

CyberdyneSystem schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte dies jedoch skaliert aber  der Monitor (je nach dem welcher es ist) das nicht schafft, was dann? .  Jeder Monitor reagiert unterschiedlich, das schreibst du doch selbst  und hast mich wegen dieser aussage (die du selbst bestätigst) gebeten  mich daraus zu halten weil ich keine Ahnung hätte...


Ihr sagt doch, dass die Grafikkarte skaliert. 
Dann wäre das Ausgangsmaterial schlicht und ergreifend ein Signal mit "normaler" Auflösung und Bildwiederholfrequenz -bei mir also 1920x1080 Pixel mit 60Hz-, ergo drüfte der Monitor absolut 0 Einfluss darauf haben und ich meine Meldung "AUSF DVISPECIFICATION" nicht bekommen, sondern der Grafiktreiber eine Fehlermeldung auswerfen oder der Monitor "Kein Signal" anzeigen...



CyberdyneSystem schrieb:


> Du kannst aber doch selbst keine seriöse quellen nennen aber forderst es von anderen?


Und das er keine seriösen Quellen nennen kann macht euere Aussagen ohne Quellen seriöser?



CyberdyneSystem schrieb:


> Im übrigen sagen *meine Erfahrungen* *mit meinem Equipment* das genauere Gegenteil * was du mit deinem Equipment* erfahren hast.


Und die wären?


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2013)

Downsampling mit GPU Skalierung gibt es auch- das nennt man dann "Supersampling".

Das die Skalierung im Monitor und eben nicht in der Grafikkarte stattfindet ist der fundamentale Unterschied zwischen Downsampling und Supersampling.

Im eigentlichen Wortsinn bezeichnet Downsampling ja nur das Herunterrechnen von einer hohen in eine niedrige Auflösung, egal ob dieser Vorgang in der Grafikkarte, im Monitor oder in einem dazwischen liegenden Baustein (Videoprozessor) stattfindet. Er beschränkt sich nicht einmal auf Videosignale.

Ich vermute langsam das die Streitereien hier dadurch begründet sind das der Begriff "Downsampling" in diesem Zusammenhang einfach nicht exakt definiert ist und von verschiedenen Personen und Institutionen für verschiedene Dinge gebraucht (was jeweils zwar nicht falsch aber auch nicht ganz exakt ist) wird. Natürlich gibt es auch Grafikkartenseitiges Downsampling als Teil der meisten Kantenglättungsalgorithmen, insbesondere diverse Formen von SSAA und MSAA aber ich würde als Nutzer hier nicht von Downsampling sprechen sondern eben von Kantenglättung.

Ich werde als Konsequenz aus diesem Streit ab sofort Monitorseitiges Downsampling als Monitor-Downsampling bezeichnen um Unklarheiten aus dem Weg zu gehen.



> Ansonsten wäre es auch der Monitor, der das Downsampling bzw. die Interpolation macht - und ein handelsüblicher 1680x1050/1920x1080-60Hz-Monitor würde von der Bandbreite her schon lange vor einer 3xxx X 2xxx Auflösung mit der weißen Fahne kommen. Ohne aktivierte GPU-Skalierung. Ohne sie kommt man hier und dort auf etwas über 2000 horizontal, da werden die vorhandenen Bandbreiten-Toleranzen bis zum Anschlag ausgeschöpft.


 
TMDS ICs, die HDMI 1.3/1.4 tauglich sind könnten prinzipiell mehr als die doppelte Bandbreite von normalem DVI pro Link schaffen, das könnte erklären das mit manchen Monitoren weit mehr möglich ist als DVI eigentlich zulassen würde. Wie schon angesprochen kann hier auch das Kabel limitieren.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (18. Juli 2013)

Danke an Soth und Superwip fuer die tollen Posts.

Der Unterschied zwischen Engineseitigem SSAA und Downsampling ist mir klar, aber du hast total Recht, dass es schnell zu Missvertaendnissen fuehren kann. Also wenn Soth, Superwip und ich Recht haben, dann muesste der PCGH Artikel echt mal ueberarbeitet werden.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Gast12308 (18. Juli 2013)

> Ich vermute langsam das die Streitereien hier dadurch begründet sind das der Begriff Downsampling einfach nicht exakt definiert ist und von verschiedenen Personen und Institutionen für verschiedene Dinge gebraucht wird. Natürlich gibt es auch Grafikkartenseitiges Downsampling als Teil der meisten Kantenglättungsalgorithmen, insbesondere diverse Formen von SSAA und MSAA aber ich würde als Nutzer hier nicht von Downsampling sprechen sondern eben von Kantenglättung.


DANKE, genau darauf wollte ich die ganze zeit hinaus und war voller Hoffnung das dies erkannt wird. Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen DS und Kantenglättung aber es soll das gleiche bewirken. Daher spielt es eine große rolle von was man spricht und man sollte einen nicht gleich als Troll oder der gleichen titulieren wenn man nicht verstehen will das es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt ans ziel zu kommen. Jeder hier aber auch diverse Computermagazine berichten aus eigener Erfahrung, ist aber kein Garant dafür das dies am Heimischen PC auch so sein muss (daher gibt es auch keine seriöse Quellen die sich nur mit dieser Materie befassen @soth ). Daher heißt es einfach probieren und schauen was passiert aber auch offen sein für User die eben eine andere Erfahrung gemacht haben...!

Beispiel gefällig?
Als ich damals mit meiner GTX260² DS betrieben habe, konnte ich ohne jegliche Probleme 3840x2400 mit 60Hz fahren aber nach einem Graka Treiber update war dies nicht mehr möglich. Ich wollte jedoch unbedingt diese Auflösung fahren also habe ich mit den Hz so lange gespielt bis es wieder klappte. Sieht zwar nicht schön im Desktop betrieb aus aber im game war es wieder anders. Dieses Beispiel zeigt, das es sehr wohl etwas mit der Grafikkarte zu tun haben könnte~Betonung liegt auf könnte 



> Also wenn Soth, Superwip und ich Recht haben, dann muesste der PCGH Artikel echt mal ueberarbeitet werden


Nein, denn jeder hat andere Erfahrungen gemacht und daher gibt es in diesem Fall kein richtig oder Falsch


----------



## zeta75 (18. Juli 2013)

> mit den Hz so lange gespielt bis es wieder klappte


 wie verhält sich das dann "IN GAME"  zum Beispiel bei Vsync wenn Du weniger als die 60 hast? Komme mit meinem DELL U2711 auf 2880/1620 danach schwarzer Screen.Kann mir noch jemand erklären was es mit der Einstellung maximale Gesamtpixelanzahl auf sich hat bzw. was selbige bewirkt.
THX für die Tips bisher


----------



## Gast12308 (18. Juli 2013)

> wie verhält sich das dann "IN GAME" zum Beispiel bei Vsync wenn Du weniger als die 60 hast?


Da ich kein freund von Vsync bin und ich dies immer standardmäßig deaktiviert habe, gab es keinen unterschied


----------



## Pixelkeeper (18. Juli 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> wie verhält sich das dann "IN GAME"  zum Beispiel bei Vsync wenn Du weniger als die 60 hast? Komme mit meinem DELL U2711 auf 2880/1620 danach schwarzer Screen.Kann mir noch jemand erklären was es mit der Einstellung maximale Gesamtpixelanzahl auf sich hat bzw. was selbige bewirkt.
> THX für die Tips bisher



Vsync funktioniert nicht nur mit 60Hz, also wenn du eine Customaufloesung mit z.B. 3840x2160@52H funktioniert das genauso. Auch Adaptive Vsync funktioniert mit beliebigen Refreshrates (Bildwiederholraten).

Und ich moechte mal anmerken wie unnoetig das geflame wegem meinem Troll Post ist, offenbar fuehlen sich da verschiedene gleich angesprochen, obwohl sie nicht damit gemeint waren. Das sagt auch was aus, oder?

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## DARK_SESSION (23. Mai 2014)

Sorry dass ich das Thema aber aufrolle, jemand möchte mir verklickern dass Downsampling VIEL VIEL besser (lol?) aussieht als eine native Auflösung (Wir sprechen von Downsampling - 2560x1080 -> 3440x1440 vs. native 3440x1440)

Wäre nett wenn jemand ihn mal beruhigen könnte und ihn auf den Thread hier verlinken könnte um mal etwas klar zu kommen.

[Sammelthread] Cinemascreen 21:9 Monitore - Seite 38


Zum Thread im Luxx gehts hier : [Sammelthread] Cinemascreen 21:9 Monitore - Seite 38


----------

